
Hillary Clinton’s Statistician - collinmanderson
http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2016/09/hillary-clinton-data-campaign-elan-kriegel-214215
======
collinmanderson
One section I found especially interesting:

> At the most basic level, for instance, districts with an even number of
> delegates, say 4, are far less favorable terrain, as she and Bernie Sanders
> were likely split them 2-2 unless one of them achieved 75 percent of the
> vote.

> That so-called “flippability score” was then layered atop which media
> markets covered which seats. If a media market touched multiple districts
> with high “flippability” scores, it shot up the rankings. Then the algorithm
> took in pricing information, and what television programs it predicted the
> most “flippable” voters would be watching, to determine what to buy.

